# Any recomended archery stores



## LUNDGE (Jan 7, 2007)

Any recomendations of archery places that know there product?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Where are you located? Ive had Hadleys do my work good people. Located on rt 93 near portgage lakes

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

The guys at Fin feather and Fur in Ashland are top-notch.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I second the ASHLAND store of the fin, not any of the other fin feather stores. Definitely not cabelas, gander mountain in canton or portage archery.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are in the Cincy area, Broken Rack archery in Batavia is by far one of the best in the area if not the best.. extremely nice shop. sells 7 different bow company's.. Extremely knowledgeable on the products... Everyone that works there has impressive resumes weather it is in competitive shooting or monster rack's.. We have a seven hills in Cincy. I am sure there are others.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you get close to Columbus see Kenny at Vance Outdoors.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

+1 on Ken. Knows his stuff and a good dude. Know Ken since I was a kid shooting at Broken Arrow Archery



leupy said:


> If you get close to Columbus see Kenny at Vance Outdoors.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hadleys in manchester. they know their stuff. a little on the pricey side. but they know what they are doin.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

weasners bow shop in bloomville ohio.....great guy and is a bow master!!


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Lundge, unfortunately all the small ma and pa stores have closed on the West side. Belinda who used to own Pierces archery was working at Gander in Sheffield Lake but I heard she is no longer there. She was top notched. However the guy who used to own American Sportsman lives in Olmsted Twp and he will work on guns and bows out of his house. He has a shop set up in the back. I can get his info if you would like. I have him work on my bows, he knows what he is doing


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

If you hit the fin in Middleburgh on the right day they have some good guys. Some of the guys from Ashland are there once a week. They have hallway where you can fling some arrows to test the feel of a bow. If you want a bigger range and better bow selection go to the fin in Ashland.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Great lakes in Middlefield has a good shop and good people its on rt 322 and 608


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

surfnturf said:


> Great lakes in Middlefield has a good shop and good people its on rt 322 and 608
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That would be 528 and 608

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

528. And 608 dont intersect


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually 528 and 608 do outside middlefield. And great lakes is 608 and 87.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

I like fairfield outdoors

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Autumn addiction Archery in I believe the town of Cortland. I drive over an hour to see Joe just to get him to work on my bow. He sells Bowtech, Elite, etc. All top notch bows. He just moved his store and is always busy, he knows his bows and is just a good fella to deal with.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Jason McCormick in Ashland 5 min from Fin is my go to guy for anything bowtech 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Geauga Bow gets my vote FOR SURE. Friendly, knowledgeable staff that really know their stuff and are passionate about bows. Very reasonable prices too. Located in Middlefield, OH. They are very personable and will make sure you are set up for YOU and shooting your best.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Second Geauga Bow in Middlefield. Tom is friendly, knows his stuff and will help you out with whatever you need!! Bow range in the store. Shooting leagus also! Great shop!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm guessing that you're in the Seven Hills that is just SE of Parma in the Cleveland area? If that's the case I won't be much help. It would help to know what bow you shoot, if you already shoot one, or if you're looking for new. I will say this, there has to be someone out there that can help you. A new Fin, Feather, Fur opened in our area this Spring. I knew that they primarily sell Hoyt and Mathews. I needed a new string and cable so I went down there to talk to someone about it. Turns out they have 2 techs, one a Hoyt specialist, the other a Mathews specialist. The guy I talked to, Lee, the Mathews tech, assured me that both of them were quite capable of working on my bow. Maybe I'm funny, but I want a Mathews guy working on my bow, just like I'd want a Hoyt guy, or a BowTech guy working on my bow if that's what I shot. Long story short, Lee installed my new string and cable and did a fabulous job! The peep is the perfect height and there has been absolutely no string stretch, creep, or peep rotation during break in. I am very pleased! Point is, there are good folks out there doing good work. You just have to find them. This is a good first step, but don't take too long. I had this work done back in May! I didn't want to be one of those "Last Minute Larry's" who need their bow worked on 2 days before the opener, when bow shops really get clobbered and pressed for time.


----------

